# Russian Border Guard Shepherds-Dangerous Techniques :)



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

The Most Dangerous Beast ? Military Videos - Military.com


Is there a command for that last subduing technique?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG i almost died laughing. that is hilarious!!!! I hope thats not a new suspect apprehension technique!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!! The suspect would probably surrender quickly just to make is stop!!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

haha...this just might be more effective than actually growling/snarling or bitting someone lol


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, my gosh, that is SO funny!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Lol........


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)




----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I will never wear a bite suit again.........:shocked:

In some countries, they would have to get married.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> In some countries, they would have to get married.


LOL...that is even funnier than the video!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my word to funny......................


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is hilarious!

...emailing to friends now!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> LOL...that is even funnier than the video!


I had K9 partners early in my law enforcement career and spent a lot of time in bite suit and I can say that a lot things happened to me, but nothing like that. Next time I get in a suit, this is all I'm going to think of.....YIKES.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Andaka said:


> :spittingcoffee:


Ditto....

Too good not to send to friends...I rarely laugh out loud when I'm alone, but this one had me laughing.


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Priceless!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I've seen a dogs try to hump the helper's leg during the escape, but this just takes the cake.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!lol!!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

i just spit some moon shine out of my nose watching that wow that was funny but man my nose hurts now


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Genius!  At the very least the enemies are going to be occupied with bouts of laughter making it easier for them to be taken out


----------

